# What panel van?



## coppo

Our next MH will be a panel van after selling our beautifull 2004 Hymer S820 today.

Now I,m back at work the S820 was a bit too big for nipping off for weekends.

Vantage, East Neuk, Murvi, IH, Wildax.

Any more to look at.

I,m a merc man as our 2 motorhomes have both been mercs and not an ounce of trouble with either in 7 years. Will I have to go Fiat now?

Around 6 metres.

Ideally it would be a CS or HRZ on a merc 4x4 but we havn't got 75,000 euros.

No rush, gunna take time to research the market as I know nothing will come close to the S820 for pure class.

Paul.


----------



## Lesleykh

We have a nice Devon conversion on a Renault Master which we've been very happy with, except for having an oven which we never use.

It's a Monte Carlo and suited us well enough for our year touring Europe.

Lesley


----------



## coppo

Thanks Lesley, I have been to look at them as I work in Ferryhill, believe it or not, 1 minutes drive from where they are made.

I hate the look of the plastic cheap looking beer barrel outside taps they use. Whats wrong with using a proper metal, engineered lever like some of the German panel vans, La Strada, HRZ, CS.

Paul.


----------



## Lesleykh

I can't say that's a thing I've ever worried about. :lol: Do you think it's a man thing?

One thing I would say is to go for the largest gas cupboard you can find or get an underslung tank, as having enough gas was one of our main problems while travelling.

Lesley


----------



## coppo

Lesleykh said:


> I can't say that's a thing I've ever worried about. :lol: Do you think it's a man thing?
> 
> Lesley


YES  
Paul.


----------



## coppo

Bump


----------



## Alan23

Just bought a 2004 Westfalia James Cook on Merc Sprinter 316 with rear Dif lock. Very pleased with it. Came from campervans4u
They do come with 4x4 on mobile.de but pretty scarce.
Alan


----------



## boater

*Panel vans*

Got a Globecar 635 campscout bought new two years ago on the extra long wheelbase chassis great bit of kit well made and best of all stainless steel taps.


----------



## teemyob

I have been in-touch with two of the Sports Motorhome converters. Both said in a very indirect way that they would not build a high roof/roof bed Sprinter model.

Trev


----------



## PMT

Hi
I have had two merc Hymers and have now down sized to a Globecar from SMC at Newark. Great van and 800mm narrower than the Hymers


----------



## hulltramper

Hello.
Renault Master.
hulltramper


----------



## Robbins33

Try looking out for the IH Tio M. Ours is 6.9 m long on the Merc Sprinter 2.2. It is superb.


----------

